# Armyworm insecticide



## big_country

I am in need of insecticide or any other treating methods to kill armyworms in bermuda hay fields.Armyworms just arrived.


----------



## somedevildawg

Purty much any pyrethroid will work.....dimillin is a product that offers a bit of residual but is not a pyrethroid. It works by interfering with the growth of the exoskeleton, but doesn't do an immediate kill. It's more of a long lasting control measure, but if ya want to see them sob wriggling around on the ground in their death throws.....a pyrethroid like mustang will have em dead before the next lap around the field.....good luck


----------



## hay-man

Spraying for them here too, Huntsville TX


----------



## somedevildawg

Starting my spray routine tomorrow......now till late August sometimes September


----------



## Bonfire

somedevildawg said:


> Purty much any pyrethroid will work.....dimillin is a product that offers a bit of residual but is not a pyrethroid. It works by interfering with the growth of the exoskeleton, but doesn't do an immediate kill. It's more of a long lasting control measure, but if ya want to see them sob wriggling around on the ground in their death throws.....a pyrethroid like mustang will have em dead before the next lap around the field.....good luck


Last time I had em I used some Lorsban I had. Is Mustang restricted use?


----------



## somedevildawg

Purty sure it is, how's about Seven......it'll smoke em, just kinda pricey. Got any lorsban left?


----------



## Bonfire

somedevildawg said:


> Purty sure it is, how's about Seven......it'll smoke em, just kinda pricey. Got any lorsban left?


Nope. Used it up on the army worms.


----------



## hay-man

How long does the Dimilin seem to be effective? If I could get 3-4 weeks that would be great!


----------



## somedevildawg

hay-man said:


> How long does the Dimilin seem to be effective? If I could get 3-4 weeks that would be great!


The jury is still out on the residual effectiveness of dimillin from my perspective.......but they say 3-4 weeks....idk, I suppose so, I think it depends on whether there is an active infestation and how big the buggers are when applied.....I usually mix a pyrethroid and dimillin


----------



## hay-man

I believe that is what I'll start doing also. It's amazing how much leaf those Boogers can eat in a very short period of time!


----------



## Tim/South

somedevildawg said:


> Purty much any pyrethroid will work.....


Same here. Kills them graveyard dead.


----------



## Colby

The only good thing about army worms are that they are easy to kill


----------



## hay-man

They are easy to kill... but they are very prolific also. Spray 2 weeks after cutting when you start seeing them. 2 weeks later with no rain you better be spraying again if you're not cutting! New hatches start all the time, I haven't found anything yet that lasts more than a week or so.


----------



## Colby

hay-man said:


> Spraying for them here too, Huntsville TX


Crazy.. 90 miles Southwest of you and haven't had them since the fall of 2009.


----------



## vhaby

Army worms hit here with a vengence last week. Finally killed this hatch using a product called Tombstone. Mustang and Lambda-Cy are also recommended, but one very knowledgable supplier said Tombstone is the best.

These worms are quite prolific. They took the leaves off about 5 acres of bermudagrass before I realized they were there. The first instar appears to have infested every stem of alfalfa in an 8 acre meadow, effectively eliminating the 5th cutting that could have been worth ~$2,000. Drought here hasn't helped growth of the bermudagrass or alfalfa.


----------



## Lewis Ranch

Army worms here now too. Sprayed 230 acres of them today


----------



## Apm1026

Try Beseige from Syngenta - contains Lamdba plus a long residual larvacide , 7.5 oz per acre will give you 6 weeks not a bad price either, I've been using it for two years now


----------



## arfowler

Usually use tombstone, seems to knock em out pretty quick and I believe it has some residual


----------



## vhaby

After spraying for army worms in alfalfa and in the grass hay meadow a couple of weeks ago, I decided to get ahead of them after again seeing moths flying in the alfalfa and Coastal bermudagrass. Cut both forages on Tuesday and baled both on Wednesday. Had to selectively cut the bermudagrass hay meadow because drought limited growth of common bermudagrass and even bahiagrass. Only Coastal bermudagrass was worth cutting in the grass hay meadow. Made only 54 rb of grass hay and 94 sm sq of alfalfa, but that's better than letting the army worms get it. A normal cutting might have been 150 rb of grass hay and 250 sm sq of alfalfa. In addition, I turned the hay meadow over to the cows this evening. Have received only 0.6 in of rain since the previous cuttings.


----------



## somedevildawg

vhaby said:


> After spraying for army worms in alfalfa and in the grass hay meadow a couple of weeks ago, I decided to get ahead of them after again seeing moths flying in the alfalfa and Coastal bermudagrass. Cut both forages on Tuesday and baled both on Wednesday. Had to selectively cut the bermudagrass hay meadow because drought limited growth of common bermudagrass and even bahiagrass. Only Coastal bermudagrass was worth cutting in the grass hay meadow. Made only 54 rb of grass hay and 94 sm sq of alfalfa, but that's better than letting the army worms get it. A normal cutting might have been 150 rb of grass hay and 250 sm sq of alfalfa. In addition, I turned the hay meadow over to the cows this evening. Have received only 0.6 in of rain since the previous cuttings.


I did the same.....with stress and drought comes army worms, almost a guaranteed phenomenon.....might as well cut it. It's going backwards at that point...


----------



## reede

Sounds like they are getting close here. And we are perfectly set up to have them, drought for the last couple of months, and now chance of rain. If you throw a little fertilizer on the hayfields to get them going, seems like a sure recipe for armyworms to come. Scouting now.


----------



## Troy Farmer

Got them southwest of you reede. Found them today. 2.4" rain Monday must have called them out.


----------



## reede

Saw my first ones tonight. Not many yet, only seeing one about every 10 ft or so. Any thoughts on how fast they typically multiply? I'm planning to cut this weekend or first of next week, depending on weather. Earlier today it looked like it would be Monday before it was clear, now the forecast looks more like Sat. Of course, it will change several times between now and then.


----------



## Tim/South

If you have the weather window I would cut the hay at the first sight of them. We have been having 5 minute afternoon showers and are way behind on getting hay done.

I have a new Bermuda field. No signs of Army Worms Friday. The land owner and I keep a close eye on the grass, or so we thought.

Monday things looked good.

Tuesday morning he calls and tells me we are infested. I know they were there and we just missed them.

Before and after pictures on one nights grazing.

We sprayed and were able to save about 10 acres.


----------



## Troy Farmer

The population will explode! I was fortunate enough to get mine sprayed today. I hope I can salvage a cutting in about 2 weeks. Last year I cut while infected and they continued to dine on the coastal while it dried.


----------



## broadriverhay

I sprayed for tem on the 13th of August. I saw the moths flying today and could see the eggs on the Bermuda. I started cutting some today even though it is not quite as tall as I would like. I am going to spray again whatever I do not cut as soon as the worms get plentiful enough .


----------



## Hugh

I use this Sevin generic: http://www.drexchem.com/Products/Labels/Drexel_Carbaryl-4L_10028_LABEL.pdf


----------



## Colby

http://foragefax.tamu.edu/files/2015/08/Armyworm-Fact-Sheet-2015.pdf


----------



## hcriddle

Hey guys,

I was looking at my field and found some army worms in a few spotty places. I was cutting this grass for the last time because it is starting to get cooler I hope and i want to go into the winter with a pretty good cover on this new grass, Should I spray when I get through shredding this pasture or just cut it and be done? I searched but couldn't find anything that said when army worm season is over. Will they keep feeding till the first freeze?


----------



## somedevildawg

hcriddle said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I was looking at my field and found some army worms in a few spotty places. I was cutting this grass for the last time because it is starting to get cooler I hope and i want to go into the winter with a pretty good cover on this new grass, Should I spray when I get through shredding this pasture or just cut it and be done? I searched but couldn't find anything that said when army worm season is over. Will they keep feeding till the first freeze?


No, the life span of the worm will soon be gone to greener pastures . I wouldn't waste my time spraying.....unless you like to kill them, then spray and watch em wriggle.....I get some satisfaction out of that


----------



## hcriddle

somedevildawg said:


> No, the life span of the worm will soon be gone to greener pastures . I wouldn't waste my time spraying.....unless you like to kill them, then spray and watch em wriggle.....I get some satisfaction out of that


Thanks Dawg. I agree that I would like to kill as many as possible but this has been an expensive year getting this T85 sprigged and growing. I didn't want to have to spend money needlessly.

Buddy


----------



## somedevildawg

hcriddle said:


> Thanks Dawg. I agree that I would like to kill as many as possible but this has been an expensive year getting this T85 sprigged and growing. I didn't want to have to spend money needlessly.
> 
> Buddy


In the future, use this tank mix....bifuron (that may not be spelled exactly correct) and dimillin, the bifuron is a generic pyrethroid and it costs me .75 an acre
Dimillin offers some residual (2-3 weeks) and is a growth inhibitor, costs me $3 an acre
3oz to acre is what I use for the pyrethroid and 2 oz to acre for dimillin......hth


----------



## broadriverhay

I sprayed Intrepid worked great but very expensive. Where did you buy these chemicals?


----------



## somedevildawg

Local co-op....


----------



## broadriverhay

Ok Thanks.


----------

